# Calor faz quatro mortos



## dj_alex (19 Jul 2006 às 12:17)

> Europa está a ser assolada por uma vaga de calor que já causou quatro vítimas mortais, em França e Espanha. Na Inglaterra, se as previsões se confirmarem, hoje podem ser batidos todos os recordes de temperatura. A Alemanha espera amanhã o dia mais quente do ano.
> 
> Dois idosos de Bordéus (França) e dois trabalhadores espanhóis morreram, desde domingo, devido às temperaturas anormalmente elevadas que se têm verificado em alguns países europeus. Para fugir ao calor, turistas e habitantes de Paris refugiam-se em centros comerciais e outras zonas climatizadas.
> 
> ...


fonte: http://jn.sapo.pt/2006/07/19/sociedade_e_vida/calor_quatro_mortos.html

Acho pouco...mas estas coisas de mortos...calor e saude...andam sempre nos segredos dos deuses...


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Jul 2006 às 16:44)

Falta contarem o numero de mortos de origem indirecta   
Na grande onda de calor em 2003, só em frança morreram cerca de 3000 pessoas, com problemas relacionados directa ou indirectamente com o calor!


----------



## dj_alex (20 Jul 2006 às 12:08)

> A onda de calor que nos últimos dias se tem feito sentir na Europa já começou a causar vítimas.
> 
> Em França, o calor terá causado nove mortos, enquanto em Espanha estão registados dois casos, na Holanda mais dois e na Alemanha duas mortes relacionadas com o calor.
> 
> ...



fonte: http://www.tsf.pt/online/vida/interior.asp?id_artigo=TSF172426


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2006 às 12:44)

> Em Londres, onde o mês de Julho costuma registar uma temperatura média de 23 graus centígrados, esta quarta-feira foi batido o recorde com 36,3 graus centígrados.



A temperatura média de Julho em Londres não é de 23ºC. O jornalista deve ter feito confusão com o valor médio da temperatura máxima.

Com os valores de Greenwich (normal de 1971 / 2000) para o mês de Julho:

Temperatura média máxima: 22,8ºC
Temperatura média mínima: 13,6ºC

O que dá uma média simples para o mês de Julho de 18,2ºC 

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/climate/uk/averages/19712000/sites/greenwich.html


----------



## dj_alex (20 Jul 2006 às 14:16)

Dan disse:
			
		

> A temperatura média de Julho em Londres não é de 23ºC. O jornalista deve ter feito confusão com o valor médio da temperatura máxima.
> 
> Com os valores de Greenwich (normal de 1971 / 2000) para o mês de Julho:
> 
> ...



Bem visto...mais uma asneirada....


----------



## dj_alex (20 Jul 2006 às 14:35)

> O serviço meteorológico britânico lançou já um alerta de calor de nível 3 – numa escala de 1 a 4. Os 37 graus centígrados esperados não são normais no Reino Unido e a onda de calor está a levar mesmo ao encerramento de escolas. Em 2003, as altas temperaturas mataram mais de duas mil pessoas no país.
> 
> Em França, há já nove mortes confirmadas, quando os termómetros batem os 38 graus. Depois das 15 mil vítimas registadas no Verão de 2003, o Governo francês pôs em prática um plano para o calor.
> 
> ...



fonte:http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/mundo/20060720+Onda+de+calor+assola+a+Europa.htm


----------



## dj_alex (21 Jul 2006 às 11:15)

Aqui fica mais uma noticia sobre a onda de calor...acho que não se justifica estar a abrir um post para cada noticia   



> As altas temperaturas já começaram a matar em Portugal, à semelhança dos outros países europeus, onde 16 pessoas perderam a vida nos últimos dias. A onda de calor que, durante 11 dias, se abateu sobre o País teve efeitos ao nível da mortalidade, de acordo com os dados das conservatórias que chegam diariamente à Direcção-Geral da Saúde (DGS). O número de pessoas que se deslocaram às urgências, incluindo no fim-de-semana, também disparou.
> 
> Segundo explica o subdirector geral de Saúde, José Robalo, não é possível ainda calcular quantos óbitos terão sido provocados pelas temperaturas elevadas que duraram até segunda-feira, já que essa avaliação só é feita no fim da época de Verão, quando os números forem analisados numa globalmente. "Falta-nos uma perspectiva global e, por isso, não podemos ainda avançar com números", diz o responsável. Mas os dados enviados pelas 67 conservatórias que servem de sentinela para o Plano de Contingência para as Ondas de Calor - e que registam 60% da mortalidade existente no território nacional - não deixam dúvidas: o número de óbitos foi superior ao esperado.
> 
> ...


fonte: http://dn.sapo.pt/2006/07/21/sociedade/onda_calor_provocou_primeiras_mortes.html


----------



## Dan (21 Jul 2006 às 12:33)

Só para termos um termo de comparação, segundo a Direcção-Geral de Saúde, no Verão passado o excesso de calor em Portugal terá provocado mais 462 mortes do que é habitual no período de 6 a 26 de Agosto de 2005.



> 462 óbitos a mais, no período entre 6 e 26 de Agosto deste ano, do que a média do mesmo mês entre os anos de 1993 e 2002 (mais 8,7%). Dessas 462 potenciais vítimas do calor, 178 teriam idade superior a 74 anos. 2502 alertas foram registados no período em que o Plano esteve em actividade. O nível azul (situação de vigilância) somou 2134. O amarelo (efeitos previsíveis sobre a saúde), 341. E o laranja (esperadas consequências graves) 27.



http://jn.sapo.pt/2005/12/13/sociedade/onda_calor_verao_originou_mais_morte.html


----------

